# Toro Rotary Washout Port



## monty (Jul 25, 2017)

Does anyone use it? I use the washout Port maybe every other mow or so. I put the mower on a patch of grass close the hose and let it run 5 min with water then 5 min to dry. There are always clumps of clippings that come out, but it doesn't get everything. It also appears to hurt that patch of grass it is on top of. Don't want to do it on the driveway though.

Any tips/tricks? Anyone think it's a waste of time?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Marketing gimmick.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

If it's hurting the grass raise the HOC above the grasses HOC before cleaning it out.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I used it once and never again.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

monty said:


> Does anyone use it? I use the washout Port maybe every other mow or so. I put the mower on a patch of grass close the hose and let it run 5 min with water then 5 min to dry. There are always clumps of clippings that come out, but it doesn't get everything. It also appears to hurt that patch of grass it is on top of. Don't want to do it on the driveway though.
> 
> Any tips/tricks? Anyone think it's a waste of time?


On a 21" rotary, you can do a nicer job just flipping it on its side and hosing it off with a regular hose nozzle. Probably less damage to the grass too.

In the decades prior to the wash port era, we used to just periodically scrape underneath the deck with an old putty knife or even a screwdriver. Sweep up the mess and dispose of however you saw fit.


----------



## monty (Jul 25, 2017)

Cool thanks, guys. I'll stop wasting my time.


----------

